
Ask HN: Which linter and code formatter do you use for Python? - sbtmuller
Ask HN: Which linter and code formatter do you use for Python?
======
eesmith
I don't, but from what I gather "black" is very popular.

Because of your question, I tried out pyflakes (apparently flake8 is the new
hotness?) and found several real bugs in my code. I'll be reviewing them in
more depth on Monday.

Good thing too - I'm planning to ship a new version on Friday!

------
a_bored_husky
Black and flake8

